# working part time and signing  on



## tiger woods (22 Apr 2009)

Hi currently on job seekers benefit and have been offered a part time job of 15-max 20 hrs per week,I know I can sign on for the days that I am not working but i will be working 3-4 hrs.per day for 5 days so technically I am only available for a half day every day,so can 4hrs by 5 days=20hrs that I am available for be claimed for,also my wife works full time in the public service for the moment anyway??


----------



## eeyore2502 (22 Apr 2009)

From my understanding of it, you have to be working for a maximum of 3 days for you to be able to claim benefit.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2009)

You cannot be employed for part of any day and recieve JB for that same day as you are technically not unemployed. sorry, but it seems you're not entitled to JB for the situation you describe.


----------

